
Ask HN: What is everyone using for a Grid System these days? - overcast
I&#x27;m looking for absolute lightweight as possible, not an opinionated framework. Most of my projects use fitgrd.com but I&#x27;m looking for alternatives, with additional features. getcrow.eu looks interesting, but it looks to be abandoned at about the same time it was released, plus it&#x27;s missing crucial CSS to even make it work(but reported on GitHub). Thanks guys.
======
headsclouds
[http://flexboxgrid.com/](http://flexboxgrid.com/) has a nice set of fatures
and is an easy transition if you're coming from Bootstrap.

We've included it into our own starter pack, and I believe that the new
Foundation framework uses it as well.

